# Harbor Freight Compressors



## Jim1590

Please no trying to steer me to x brand cause HF is crap! I got a budget after all, and my exp has been decent with their stuff. 

I am needing a compressor to start framing out a basement and building a wall in said basement. Well I really don't need it.... nobody tell my wife that!

Also want something that can run an impact at 6cfm for those times I need that extra torque. Aside from running a nail gun, impact, and inflating various things, I do not at this point see a need for anything more.

I am looking at these two:

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...-cast-iron-vertical-air-compressor-67847.html

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-to...p-10-gallon-125-psi-air-compressor-67708.html

I will of course be getting the 2 year ext warranty on whichever. The 21 gal has more air (obviously) but the 10 gal has more cfm at 5.3 (reviews on both say they will run the impact I am planning on, just not for anything extended time).

So horror stories on these? Thoughts? Rave reviews?

I can get either for about the same price, just not sure which one.

Thanks!


----------



## ZoomZoom

Are you purchasing at a local store or an internet order? I'd be concerned if you don't have a brick-and-mortar store to return it to if you have problems with it.

I'd also ask you to consider getting something like these before you plug it in.
http://www.harborfreight.com/hearing-protector-97849.html


----------



## Jim1590

You mean my local toy store? Yup I got a brick and mortar.

As for hearing loss. Got that covered. Thanks!


----------



## Tweto

I think that both of these will be OK for the nail gun and filling tires. Any continuous power tool like impact, sander, grinder, it will fall short. You will run out of air in a matter of seconds and then be waiting for it to pump up again for another few seconds you can use the tool.

I currently own 3 compressors. One is a 1 horse that is any capable of filling tires, that is all. The second one is a 2 stage 175PSI that can run any impact, but still can't provide enough air (CFM) for any continuous us power tools. I finally broke down and purchased a 5 horse, 3 cylinder, 125psi, upright with 80 gallon tank, 220vac that can produce all the compressed air that I need. I guess you get what you pay for. The small one was about $120, the 2 stage was $250 and the 3 cylinder I purchased from a company going out of business for $750 (I just saw the same compressor in a catalog for $1200). I can now run any power tool none stop and never run out of air.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I have a smaller one in the work truck. Been runnin 6 years. I've had decent luck with stuff I've bought from em.


----------



## Jim1590

Yeah my work has an 80 gall 17 cfm so I am familiar with the nature of the beast so to speak.

The coin toss in my mind is .5 less cfm for double the tank or get the smaller tank and maybe a add on tank later on. Been wrestling with this for over a month now.

The impact should not need much, anything long term continous use would have me grabbing my plug in impact. That one is also HF and works like a champ. Only problem is that it is bulky and not the best in tight areas. I really only want to be able to shock bolts loose when needed. I can use a breaker bar for removing them if I need to. I have no plans for a grinder or sander.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Tweto

BTW I have purchased from HF and have nothing bad to say about them.


----------



## NaeKid

JimMadsen said:


> The coin toss in my mind is .5 less cfm for double the tank or get the smaller tank and maybe a add on tank later on. Been wrestling with this for over a month now.
> 
> Thanks for the input


If I could make my suggestion, it would be to maximize the CFM - the size of the tank means nothing if the compressor cannot keep up with the demands.

I purchased a "massive tank" on a compressor and have been frustrated with it because the CFM is too low. I also have a 10CFM compressor-head with a 2 gallon tank that does 1000-times better than a 5CFM with a 21-gallon tank.


----------



## partdeux

Compressor CFM needs to be DOUBLE your highest use tool.

HF, or any of those lesser price units don't even come close to achieving their stated ratings, and have limited life. I finally broke down and bought a more expensive (and smaller) single stage and it's performed well for almost 7 years now. I went through three others before that.


----------



## Jim1590

Yeah that is what I am looking at. The 21 gallon is 4.7 cfm @ 90psi. The 10 gallon is 5.3 cfm @90psi. Is the extra volume worth the lower cfm..........


----------



## NaeKid

JimMadsen said:


> Yeah that is what I am looking at. The 21 gallon is 4.7 cfm @ 90psi. The 10 gallon is 5.3 cfm @90psi. Is the extra volume worth the lower cfm..........


If you had the choice to fill up a bathtub with a coffee-cup, or a bucket, or a garden hose or a firehose - which one would you choose?

I am lazy, so, I wouldn't use the coffee-cup, I might use the bucket. But, I am still lazy, so, I would grab the garden hose and crank 'er right up. Hmm .. still taking too long. Hook up a firehose and get that sucker full in seconds.

They all will get the job done, it all depends on how long you wanna take to get the job done.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Can I watch yall fill that bathtub with a firehose!


----------



## Jim1590

This all really got me thinking.

Any thoughts on this? http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/4225436238.html

Looks to be a craftsman 919.167340 with 33 gallon tank 6.4 scfm @ 90 psi. Guy wants 200, I may be able to get him down some on that.

Yeah it is used, but I would take craftsman over harbor freight any day


----------



## partdeux

higher CFM is better. max PSI on the two units? mine is 15gal with 200 psi capacity, which makes it seem like a larger tank.


----------



## Jim1590

Craftsman is 150, the harbor freights are 125.

Gonna see how low I can get the guy to go and test it before I decide.


----------



## Coastal

Get the biggest capacity compressor you can afford. Going by the numbers isn't always accurate, I've done the cheap chinese compressors and they are ok for intermittent use. I'd get a used Ingersol Rand, Speedaire, Devilbiss etc over a chinese one any day.


----------



## crabapple

I have no problem with HF, but my 3 compressor are not from there.
OCH, I want to click you post many times, but you can tell me about the tub, I do not want to be near the house, forget being inside.


----------



## Jim1590

Ended up with that craftsman off of craigslist. Came out of a repair shop for a landscaper, looked to be in great shape. Was much quieter than I thought and filled in about 2 minutes. 

Its 150psi 6hp 33gal. Motor runs at 2hp when recharging. Runs a rated 6.4 scfm and they used it with a 1/2" impact wrench. Should do everything I need it for.

So I will now admit I was in error with my first post about HF and my budget. Got this thing for $180.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett

I buy stuff from HF all the time. You just have to watch what you are getting. they do sell some junk items but at the same time have some real bargains. I bought some sharpening stones this week. Also picked up some more fire starters Magnesium there as well. I did look at the compressors that are on sale. I wound up at Northern Tool to pick up some stuff there. The same story is true of all places now. 

For years all Craftsman Tools were made in USA. Not any more. Look for reviews on line. Most of all be careful about false branding. I have seen generators as an example with HONDA engines that are not really Honda engines. GB


----------



## crabapple

Countries other then the U.S., can make quality products, they follow the details of the contractor who hired them. The contractors contracts the companies to make cheap, low Quality product, because we will buy them. I agree that sometimes we get the best part of the low cost deal.


----------



## LincTex

In 1999, I bought one of these pancake compressors (1.5 "HP" and 4.2 CFM at 90 psi):










I think it was $79 with a coupon... anyways, I once ran it for nearly 8 hours straight while porting a set of cast iron cylinder heads with an air die grinder (NEVER again!) and it never overheated or freaked out on me. Almost fifteen years later (in a couple months) it still works just fine.

I have had three of the 2HP, 8 gallon air compressors they had a coupon available for in every flyer about 6-7 years ago... the first two went back under extended warranty and the third one has lasted about 6 years now. The pressure switch is the thing that failed both times on the first two... the diaphragm tears or something and they then just leak air and never turn off. I don't like how thin the steel is on the tanks (I have seen pics of entire garage walls blown off when a tank blows) but the motor and pump have never done me wrong.

BTW, the 3/4 electric impact totally kicks A$$!!! The 1/2 drive one is good, too - - but the 3/4 (with a 3/4 to 1/2 impact adapter) is one of my most often used tools. I HATE air impact wrenches, they seem to most often convert air pressure to noise really well and not so great on taking off nuts and bolts.


----------



## Jim1590

Good to see yours worked out great. I have no issue with HF themselves, just a high lemon possibility. I was still willing to chance it, I just found a great deal on a craftsman. And at least on a craftsman, you can find parts!

I love my 1/2 electric impact. The problem is that it is frigging huge! Hard to get into some areas. I will see how well the air impact works. But at least the noise sounds really cool.

I thought long and hard about getting the 10 gallon HF compressor. It is the bigger brother to yours. It looks good, and I would have gotten it. I will still use a framing nailer and impact from HF though. I also have a old air ratchet and I look forward to seeing what other air tools I can get. Always want more tools after all.

On that note, anyone know anything decent in sub $100 range to paint walls indoor and outdoor? I prefer air but can do power as well. I hate painting and would rather just spray it.


----------



## LincTex

JimMadsen said:


> I love my 1/2 electric impact. The problem is that it is frigging huge! Hard to get into some areas. I will see how well the air impact works. But at least the noise sounds really cool.


I like the Snap-On ShockWave. It's the only air impact I ever liked using.

https://www.ar15.com/archive/topic.html?b=1&f=134&t=409689
http://www.chevelles.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-153469.html



JimMadsen said:


> On that note, anyone know anything decent in sub $100 range to paint walls indoor and outdoor? I prefer air but can do power as well. I hate painting and would rather just spray it.


Have had good luck with this rig, mine was used and very cheap

http://www.harborfreight.com/air-siphon-spray-gun-kit-96367.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-gallon-pressure-paint-tank-66839.html

Lots of folks around here use a pump sprayer that draws from a 5 gallon bucket... I don't know what brand. Very common tool though, I see them often. Pawn shops and craigslist

http://www.familyhandyman.com/painting/painting-with-an-airless-sprayer/view-all


----------



## Tirediron

when you buy air tools the cheap ones suck big time, a small compressor and a cheap impact = frustration. good quality / good value seems to come from Chicago pneumatic. I have a "snap on" compressor from Costco It works but it is not what you would expect when it says Snap on. It will almost keep up to my 1/2'' CP impact which is capable of loosening budd unimount wheel nuts torqued to 450FTlbs, 

Small cheap compressors are just that. I have a big ancient v4 compressor that is powered by a 4 cylinder industrial engine when I need big air volume and pressure. 

But if you just need air once in a while a small cheap compressor with the pressure turned up to at least 150 psi coupled with a bigger holding tank, works ok. probably for most people an electric impact is a better solution. I find them heavy and slow but they sure beat a ratchet


----------



## harmonpa

The airless sprayer is a good route if you don't need a very fine finish. If you go the compressor route get a 2 stage 5 horse at least that way you can run a spray gun with it or an air tool or two.


----------



## RedBeard

Jim1590 said:


> Ended up with that craftsman off of craigslist. Came out of a repair shop for a landscaper, looked to be in great shape. Was much quieter than I thought and filled in about 2 minutes.
> 
> Its 150psi 6hp 33gal. Motor runs at 2hp when recharging. Runs a rated 6.4 scfm and they used it with a 1/2" impact wrench. Should do everything I need it for.
> 
> So I will now admit I was in error with my first post about HF and my budget. Got this thing for $180.


Good choice. Maybe if you want backup go to searspartsdirect.com and enter the model number, lookup a top end kit. It will have a head gasket and new reeds for the head. As long as you keep good oil in it that will be one of the only things you will have to fix. Granted pressure switches and such can go bad but the can be bypassed to force the compressor to work. Head gasket and reeds are a bit harder to fudge and being they are cheap enough handy to have stashed away. Once you get the part # i would go to amazon for best price.


----------



## LincTex

My first harbor freight compressor was/is (still have it - still works fine) little pancake 2 or 3 gallon, direct drive but NOT oil-less. It has run nearly NON-STOP for 8 hours at a time, and has survived. I added a little STP to the oil when I filled it. I bought it in 2001.

I am impressed.

I also have several of the 8 gallon, 2 HP ($99) air compressors. 
NONE is newer than 10 years old!
One of them, the pressure switch went bad, so it is wired through a contactor to come on when another one comes on, if needed, for more airflow. I can plumb all 4 compressors together to provide QUITE a bit of air, if needed.


----------



## cqp33

I was gonna buy a compressor and nail gun (well new compressor because my campbell hausfeild, spelled wrong I am sure) is over 12 years old and is probably on it's last leg. The noises that come from it when it kicks on make a person seek shelter!

Anyways I decided to go with a cordless nail gun. Yeah they are pricey but no cord, no compressor and no need for a plug/genny near by. I went with this one:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Paslode-Angled-7-5-Volt-Framing-Cordless-Nailer-with-Battery/999995972

By the time I bought the nailer, nails, extra gas cartridges (not needed if you buy nail packs with them in it) I was near $600 deep. However I have built a 30' x 60' barn since then and I love this thing! I am working on the basement using it, again I love it. If you can afford one I highly recommend them but you mention a budget so I will stop there on the cordless nailer.

I purchased a less expensive model as mentioned previously, it worked just fine and is still working but for how long I don't know. Mine is a 30 gal so i use it for tires, impacts, nailers (finish/brad) so I needed the added size/capability. I would say make sure it is big enough for what you will ask it to do, I have over tasked mine before and it doesn't get pretty (I am on my second motor after using a sander for hours like an idiot). That was 10 years ago though and it is still going, cautiously but still going. There are a lot of things I purchase from HF, no need in shame in it! The best advice I can give you though is make sure you don't use cheap fittings/hoses, they will leak and cause you compressor to over work, get quality fittings and that will make a good difference in the life of your machine. If a fitting starts to leak, replace it. They are a lot cheaper than your tools and compressor!


----------



## Justaguy987

cqp33 said:


> .......
> 
> Anyways I decided to go with a cordless nail gun. Yeah they are pricey but no cord, no compressor and no need for a plug/genny near by. I went with this one:
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Paslode-Angled-7-5-Volt-Framing-Cordless-Nailer-with-Battery/999995972
> 
> By the time I bought the nailer, nails, extra gas cartridges (not needed if you buy nail packs with them in it) I was near $600 deep. ....


Gas cartridges? I thought it was battery powered? Please explain.


----------



## cqp33

Justaguy987 said:


> Gas cartridges? I thought it was battery powered? Please explain.


It is fired electrically from a rechargeable battery (comes with 2 and a charger) but the driving power is from a gas cartridge.

http://www.paslode.com/product/cordless-xp-framing-nailer/

The fuel cells for the driving power are on the right of the nailer in the link above.

This video link shows the fuel cell being inserted.






Hope this helps explain.:scratch


----------



## RedBeard

cqp33 said:


> I was gonna buy a compressor and nail gun (well new compressor because my campbell hausfeild, spelled wrong I am sure) is over 12 years old and is probably on it's last leg. The noises that come from it when it kicks on make a person seek shelter!
> 
> Anyways I decided to go with a cordless nail gun. Yeah they are pricey but no cord, no compressor and no need for a plug/genny near by. I went with this one:
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Paslode-Angled-7-5-Volt-Framing-Cordless-Nailer-with-Battery/999995972
> 
> By the time I bought the nailer, nails, extra gas cartridges (not needed if you buy nail packs with them in it) I was near $600 deep. However I have built a 30' x 60' barn since then and I love this thing! I am working on the basement using it, again I love it. If you can afford one I highly recommend them but you mention a budget so I will stop there on the cordless nailer.
> 
> I purchased a less expensive model as mentioned previously, it worked just fine and is still working but for how long I don't know. Mine is a 30 gal so i use it for tires, impacts, nailers (finish/brad) so I needed the added size/capability. I would say make sure it is big enough for what you will ask it to do, I have over tasked mine before and it doesn't get pretty (I am on my second motor after using a sander for hours like an idiot). That was 10 years ago though and it is still going, cautiously but still going. There are a lot of things I purchase from HF, no need in shame in it! The best advice I can give you though is make sure you don't use cheap fittings/hoses, they will leak and cause you compressor to over work, get quality fittings and that will make a good difference in the life of your machine. If a fitting starts to leak, replace it. They are a lot cheaper than your tools and compressor!


You can probably fix that old campbell. Lots of parts for them and cheap too. If you want send me a model number and i would be happy to look it up for you.


----------



## Jim1590

I see my post from years back is still going strong. And so is my compressor!

Since then, I have bought a house and have had a few projects to use it on. Fixing a falling soffet was easy using a framing nailer and air power. Point and shoot.

It fits in the corner of my shed and is on wheels so I can haul it around my half acre as needed. More recently, I installed a picket fence along my driveway with it.


----------



## backlash

Thata's pretty funny.
I wonder how many of us even realized how old this was.
I didn't.
Glad to hear your compressor is still going strong.

It would make life easier if the old posts changed to a different color font after a year or so.
Probably not easily done.


----------



## backlash

Caribou said:


> I didn't notice either. The thing is that many of these old post are as pertinent today as when they were new.


I agree.
We can learn from old posts as well as new.


----------



## Viking

backlash said:


> I agree.
> We can learn from old posts as well as new.


And they can still be added to, one of the problems I've seen with low cost compressors is if they use plastic lines to the pressure control switch, I've seen those get so soft as to fall off of the control, I look for compressors that have metal lines and even then, if the pressure control switch housing is plastic, it could have failures from cracking, that is the problem with the one I got from Auto Zone, that and a blow off valve has become weak and blows off too soon. I use my compressor mainly for airing tires, in consideration that gas stations seldom have free air anymore.


----------



## Jim1590

Viking said:


> I use my compressor mainly for airing tires, in consideration that gas stations seldom have free air anymore.


Here in my state (CT) when Sen Tricky Dick Blumenthal was the AG, he made it a point to get a regulation (or law forget how he did it) preventing gas stations from charging. It was worded in such a way that they can put a coin meter on it, some even have credit cards, but if you walk into the store and ask, they have to turn it on for you.

Only good thing that guy ever did in my opinion.


----------

